#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Далай Лама сделал эпохальное заявление о ненужности религий

## Ондрий

Статья 2х летней давности, но "Что сам не видел, то и не боян" (С)

«Все мировые религии, придавая особое значение любви, состраданию,терпению, терпимости и прощению, могут способствовать развитию духовных ценностей, и делают это. Но сегодня мировая реальность такова, что привязывание этики к религии более не имеет смысла. Поэтому я всё больше убеждаюсь в том, что пришло время найти способ в вопросах духовности и этики обходиться без религий вообще», - эти слова Далай Лама написал на своей странице в Facebook.

http://sivator.com/628-dalay-lama-sd...i-religiy.html

----------

Asanga (04.08.2015), Балдинг (11.09.2020), Дубинин (25.07.2015), Иван Денисов (24.07.2015), Кузьмич (01.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (25.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

А чё так бояться, это было и давно ясно же.

----------

Asanga (04.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Кодекс строителя коммунизма доработать- и вперёд...)) Этику кнут и пряник рождают (страх Божий, кармы, суда шариатского, партсобрания.. А так да- оно конечно: "А хорошо бы душенька мост построить от сюда до самого санкт- петербурга.."

----------


## Нико

> Статья 2х летней давности, но "Что сам не видел, то и не боян" (С)
> 
> «Все мировые религии, придавая особое значение любви, состраданию,терпению, терпимости и прощению, могут способствовать развитию духовных ценностей, и делают это. Но сегодня мировая реальность такова, что привязывание этики к религии более не имеет смысла. Поэтому я всё больше убеждаюсь в том, что пришло время найти способ в вопросах духовности и этики обходиться без религий вообще», - эти слова Далай Лама написал на своей странице в Facebook.
> 
> http://sivator.com/628-dalay-lama-sd...i-religiy.html


Не забудьте один момент: в сети ОЧЕНЬ много фальшивых заявлений ЕСДЛ.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не забудьте один момент: в сети ОЧЕНЬ много фальшивых заявлений ЕСДЛ.


Так у него ничего "революционного" нет здесь. Он всегда говорил, что этическая часть у всех религий схожа. Просто здесь типа: "а пусть люди и без религий- ведут себя хорошо.."
 Ну пусть конечно))

----------

Антончик (04.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Новый приказ из госдепа поступил?


А что за дело госдепу до связи между нравственностью и религиозностью?
И стати, мысль-то сама по себе не нова, и звучала задолго до появления этого самого зловредного монстра "госдепа".

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.07.2015), Ондрий (25.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> И стати, мысль-то сама по себе не нова, и звучала задолго до появления этого самого зловредного монстра "госдепа".


Не нова, то не нова, но для меня ЕСДЛ такими заявлениям элиминирует (вот блин набралась словечек)))) ценность "Просветления" как такого. Типа хватит с вас доброго сердца. 
Он сам то верит во что-нибудь?

----------

Кузьмич (25.07.2015), Сачитта (15.10.2020), Сергей Хос (25.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не нова, то не нова, но для меня ЕСДЛ такими заявлениям элиминирует (вот блин набралась словечек)))) ценность "Просветления" как такого. Типа хватит с вас доброго сердца. 
> Он сам то верит во что-нибудь?


Так просветлятся- это вроде не об- "хорошо" себя вести? оно вроде об другом-об "никак" себя  вести? (в идеале)

----------


## Ондрий

Ну а что.. как еще одна конспирологическая теория сойдет. Мол, этику-то можно и менять, а из скрижалей слов не выкинешь, всегда найдутся пуристы. Разумно.

----------


## Neroli

> Так просветлятся- это вроде не об- "хорошо" себя вести? оно вроде об другом- "никак" себя не вести? (в идеале)


Так я об чем и говорю. 
Вот есть эманация просветленного существа, которая имеет обеты всех из "горящего дома" спасти. А она, эта эманация рассказывает существам в "горящем доме": да не надо вам Дхармы никакой - просто любите друг друга. И вот какой вывод то сделать?

----------


## Дубинин

> Так я об чем и говорю. 
> Вот есть эманация просветленного существа, которая имеет обеты всех из "горящего дома" спасти. А она, эта эманация рассказывает существам в "горящем доме": да не надо вам Дхармы никакой - просто любите друг друга. И вот какой вывод то сделать?


Ну существа о горении дома ни сном- ни духом, и токмо дерутся, Зманация им и говорит: не деритесь- это не хорошо. (а потом как существа заскучают- то и пожаром пугануть самое время..)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну существа о горении дома ни сном- ни духом, и токмо дерутся, эманация и говорит- не деритесь- это не хорошо. (а потом как существа заскучают- то и пожаром пугануть самое время..)


Вопрос можно ставить: "хотя бы не деритесь". Но он стоит иначе: "не деритесь и больше ничего не нужно". И джокера из рукава в виде пугания пожаром тут уже просто так не вытащишь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Другое дело, если "[I]сегодня мировая реальность такова


А может она и правда сегодня такова? прежде ведь люди не имели склонности осознавать себя вне нации или традиционной религии, и уголовное наказание за мыслепреступление против религии считалось юридической нормой.
Впрочем, ход вашей мысли тоже понятен и вполне традиционен: в нашей стране издавна любая космополитичность объявлялась происками какого-нибудь зловредного "госдепа" ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не нова, то не нова, но для меня ЕСДЛ такими заявлениям элиминирует (вот блин набралась словечек)))) ценность "Просветления" как такого. Типа хватит с вас доброго сердца. 
> Он сам то верит во что-нибудь?


просто указывает на основу
а о пути и о завершении скажет в другой раз, не торопитесь )))

----------


## Ондрий

Можно написать хоть 2+2=4, но всегда найдутся варианты ))

Далай Лама написал только то, что если во многих "основных" религиях есть *общее* место в виде этики, то ее можно просто вывести за скобки как *общечеловеческую* ценность без привязки к конкретной епархии. Вот и все.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так я об чем и говорю. 
> Вот есть эманация просветленного существа, которая имеет обеты всех из "горящего дома" спасти. А она, эта эманация рассказывает существам в "горящем доме": да не надо вам Дхармы никакой - просто любите друг друга. И вот какой вывод то сделать?


Дхарма она для учеников, а это публичное заявление для общества. Не про пустотность же ему вещать.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.07.2015), Сергей Хос (25.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (25.07.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

Вот первоисточник: https://www.facebook.com/DalaiLama/p...51052842097616
Надо учитывать, что Далай-лама допускает, что и буддизм не религия.

----------

Ho Shim (26.07.2015), Ондрий (25.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (25.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Дхарма она для учеников, а это публичное заявление для общества. Не про пустотность же ему вещать.


А общество в Дхарме не нуждается что ли?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А общество в Дхарме не нуждается что ли?


Кто нуждается идет и слушает Учения. Далай-лама не перечеркивает же те Учения, которые он дает, он просто в другом контексте совсем высказывается.

----------

Нико (25.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Кто нуждается идет и слушает Учения. Далай-лама не перечеркивает же те Учения, которые он дает, он просто в другом контексте совсем высказывается.


В моем измерении - перечеркивает.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В моем измерении - перечеркивает.


Эмм.. а можно подробней? Вот монашка у себя на местности там за боженьку всем рассказывает и т.п. Но приезжает в африку и начинает помогать кормить голодных детей и про бога им не рассказывает. В вашем измерении она монашкой быть перестает, и это перечеркивает всю ее предыдущую деятельность?

----------


## Neroli

> Эмм.. а можно подробней? Вот монашка у себя на местности там за боженьку всем рассказывает и т.п. Но приезжает в африку и начинает помогать кормить голодных детей и про бога им не рассказывает. В вашем измерении она монашкой быть перестает, и это перечеркивает всю ее предыдущую деятельность?


Если она при этом рассказывает голодным детям, что бог не так уж и важен, то да - мне это не импонирует.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если она при этом рассказывает голодным детям, что бог не так уж и важен, то да - мне это не импонирует.


мда... Это что-то тяжелое совсем  :Smilie:  Ведь Далай-лама ничего подобного не делает. Он про то что этика в обществе должна быть сама по себе, а не с опорой на религию. Иначе мы будем иметь храмы везде вместо дет.садиков, парков, больниц и прочего жизненно необходимого, так как у нас в России православие дает нам эти ценности, а значит без храмов, православия в школах и т.п. никак. Или люди банально не будут эти ценности принимать, так как не верят в дяденьку на небе, который все за всех решает.

----------

Нико (25.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

И да. Но нужно следить за заявлениями, которые в сети, тем более в фейсбуке, которые якобы от имени "Далай-ламы". Далай-лама в соц. сетях ничего не пишет! Это за него додумывают другие люди(.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Статья 2х летней давности, но "Что сам не видел, то и не боян" (С)
> 
> «Все мировые религии, придавая особое значение любви, состраданию,терпению, терпимости и прощению, могут способствовать развитию духовных ценностей, и делают это. Но сегодня мировая реальность такова, что привязывание этики к религии более не имеет смысла. Поэтому я всё больше убеждаюсь в том, что пришло время найти способ в вопросах духовности и этики обходиться без религий вообще», - эти слова Далай Лама написал на своей странице в Facebook.
> 
> http://sivator.com/628-dalay-lama-sd...i-religiy.html


_... может, вы полагаете, что религиозные убеждения необходимы для сохранения у людей твёрдых моральных устоев? Бог нужен, чтобы люди стремились к добру? Пожалуйста, ознакомьтесь с главами 6 и 7, где приводятся доводы, объясняющие, почему это не так

... Многие религиозные люди не могут представить, как можно без веры быть хорошим или даже хотеть быть хорошим. Этот вопрос будет обсуждаться в данной главе. Порой подобные сомнения усугубляются, вызывая у верующих пароксизмы ненависти в отношении тех, кто не разделяет их веру. Это важно, поскольку моральные соображения часто определяют отношение верующих ко многим вопросам, не имеющим прямой связи с нравственностью. Значительная доля возражений против преподавания эволюции в школе никак не связана с эволюцией и научными проблемами, а подстрекается оскорблёнными моральными чувствами. Возражения варьируют от наивных: «Если вы будете учить детей, что они произошли от обезьян, они и вести себя будут, как обезьяны», — до более изощрённых аргументов, входящих в стратегию «расклинивания», применяемую сторонниками «разумного замысла», беспощадно выставленных напоказ в книге Барбары Форрест и Пола Гросса «Троянский конь креационизма: “расклинивание” как стратегия “разумного замысла”»._

...  ---> http://flibusta.net/b/177351/read#t39

----------


## Neroli

> мда... Это что-то тяжелое совсем  Ведь Далай-лама ничего подобного не делает. Он про то что этика в обществе должна быть сама по себе, а не с опорой на религию. Иначе мы будем иметь храмы везде вместо дет.садиков, парков, больниц и прочего жизненно необходимого, так как у нас в России православие дает нам эти ценности, а значит без храмов, православия в школах и т.п. никак. Или люди банально не будут эти ценности принимать, так как не верят в дяденьку на небе, который все за всех решает.


Ну не знаю. В обществе, которое я наблюдаю каждый день, этика уже давно сама по себе. Далай-Лама - Капитан Очевидность? 
Мне показалось, что ЕСДЛ пытается религию (а Буддизм - это все же религия) куда-то задвинуть, я же откровений искала, а это было бы сильно)), но.. я время от времени бываю неправа и принимаю веревку за змею. Не вижу в этом ничего такого уж прям тяжелого и к диалогу как правило готова (за исключением случаев, когда мне удаленно ставят диагнозы,  так что счастливо оставаться).

----------


## Нико

> Ну не знаю. В обществе, которое я наблюдаю каждый день, этика уже давно сама по себе. Далай-Лама - Капитан Очевидность? 
> Мне показалось, что ЕСДЛ пытается религию (а Буддизм - это все же религия) куда-то задвинуть, я же откровений искала, а это было бы сильно)), но.. я время от времени бываю неправа и принимаю веревку за змею. Не вижу в этом ничего такого уж прям тяжелого и к диалогу как правило готова (за исключением случаев, когда мне удаленно ставят диагнозы,  так что счастливо оставаться).


Да блин.... Нероль. Я уже третий раз говорю здесь, что это не ЕГО цитата. Нас просто пытаются развести.

----------


## Neroli

> Да блин.... Нероль. Я уже третий раз говорю здесь, что это не ЕГО цитата. Нас просто пытаются развести.


А главное хорошо получается))))

----------


## Нико

> А главное хорошо получается))))


Я как человек, который слушал речи ЕСДЛ много, много лет, всегда могу отличить реальные его высказывания от фальшивки(.

----------


## Ондрий

ну да, ну да, фб не он ведет, крамольные лекции вообще двойники читают на западе, да и книги не сам пишет, прям как Брежнев и Целина с Малой Землей.

главное - свечку регулярно менять на алтаре

----------

Паня (26.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> а что там было то?
> Вложение 18344


Ричард Докинз.  Бог как  иллюзия. /// глава 6, 7

----------

Neroli (25.07.2015), Паня (26.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

для таких случаев ставьте и юзайте оперу с режимом "турбо". и флибуста волшебно откроется

----------

Neroli (25.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> ну да, ну да, фб не он ведет, крамольные лекции вообще двойники читают на западе, да и книги не сам пишет, прям как Брежнев и Целина с Малой Землей.
> 
> главное - свечку регулярно менять на алтаре


Это была попытка сарказма? Неудачно получилось...... но можно ещё два раза попробовать.

----------


## Neroli

> Ричард Докинз.  Бог как  иллюзия. /// глава 6, 7


Интересно, чего вдруг это запретили?

----------


## Ондрий

> Это была попытка сарказма? Неудачно получилось...... но можно ещё два раза попробовать.


боюсь не поможет и еще 2 раза))

----------


## Ондрий

> Интересно, чего вдруг это запретили?


флибусту всю запретили. банят весь домен всегда из-за пары книг

----------


## Нико

> боюсь не поможет и еще 2 раза))


Вам -- точно не поможет. Развенчаны вы в качестве иллюзии, пусть и даже не на Украине.

----------


## Neroli

> Я как человек, который слушал речи ЕСДЛ много, много лет, всегда могу отличить реальные его высказывания от фальшивки(.


Читая это, подумалось: что ж с буддизмом сделали пока он до нас дошел((

----------


## Нико

> Читая это, подумалось: что ж с буддизмом сделали пока он до нас дошел((


Они всегда стремятся сделать плохое. Но это не означает, что нужно слушать дураков.

----------


## Neroli

> Они всегда стремятся сделать плохое. Но это не означает, что нужно слушать дураков.


Вот Далай-Ламе 80 лет, и уже не поймешь что он сказал, что ему приписали, а Буддизму 2,5 тыщи, как понять остались там реальные слова Будды вапще?
И как понять кто был "дурак"?

----------

Паня (26.07.2015), Шавырин (26.07.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В принципе, если рассмотреть санскритское слово Дхарма, или тибетское Чё - то это и будет этика\духовность вне религий.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В принципе, если рассмотреть санскритское слово Дхарма, или тибетское Чё - то это и будет этика\духовность вне религий.


Откуда?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Откуда?


По смыслу.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да блин.... Нероль. Я уже третий раз говорю здесь, что это не ЕГО цитата. Нас просто пытаются развести.


А аккаунт подтвержденный в фейсбуке почему?

----------


## Нико

> А аккаунт подтвержденный в фейсбуке почему?


Это не подтверждённый.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это не подтверждённый.


Ссылку же давали - https://www.facebook.com/DalaiLama/p...51052842097616
Галочка стоит, что страница подтвержденная.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И да. Но нужно следить за заявлениями, которые в сети, тем более в фейсбуке, которые якобы от имени "Далай-ламы". Далай-лама в соц. сетях ничего не пишет! Это за него додумывают другие люди(.


Если он — публичная персона, и у него есть официальный фэйсбук, куда пишет пресс-служба, он должен контролировать всё, что от его имени туда пишут. Не надо ЕСДЛ как блаженного какого-то выставлять, который сам не знает, что публикуют в его официальном фэйсбуке от его имени.




> Это не подтверждённый.


Нико, это именно что официальная страница фэйсбука ЕСДЛ.

----------

Мария Дролма (30.07.2015), Ондрий (26.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Вот первоисточник: https://www.facebook.com/DalaiLama/p...51052842097616
> Надо учитывать, что Далай-лама допускает, что и буддизм не религия.


Когда-то   его посыл  ,  что " буддизм- не религия" послужил основным поводом для моего интереса к буддизму . :Smilie:  Я так и поняла, что это не религия вовсе (я -бояка любых религий и авторитарностей  ), а  объяснение  человеческой природы, больше философия. И ,возможно -это самое мое большое приобретение в жизни.  Далай-Лама - хитрый. :Smilie:  Заманил на всю жизнь. :Smilie:  А вообще-он большой молодец. Вклад его неоценимый. Респект и уважуха.

----------

Мария Дролма (30.07.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Когда-то   его посыл  ,  что " буддизм- не религия" послужил основным поводом для моего интереса к буддизму . Я так и поняла, что это не религия вовсе (я -бояка любых религий и авторитарностей  ), а  объяснение  человеческой природы, больше философия. И ,возможно -это самое мое большое приобретение в жизни.  Далай-Лама - хитрый. Заманил на всю жизнь. А вообще-он большой молодец. Вклад его неоценимый. Респект и уважуха.


Не факт, что вы и Далай-лама понимаете под словом "религия" одно и то же.
Как написал не менее известный Валпола Рахула:



> Часто задается вопрос: религия буддизм или философия? Не имеет значения, как вы его назовёте. Буддизм остаётся тем, что он есть, какой бы ярлык вы на него ни навесили. Ярлык несущественен. Даже ярлык «буддизм», который мы даём учению Будды, маловажен. Даваемое имя несущественно.

----------

Neroli (26.07.2015), Альбина (26.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Когда-то   его посыл  ,  что " буддизм- не религия" послужил основным поводом для моего интереса к буддизму . Я так и поняла, что это не религия вовсе (я -бояка любых религий и авторитарностей  ), а  объяснение  человеческой природы, больше философия. И ,возможно -это самое мое большое приобретение в жизни.  Далай-Лама - хитрый. Заманил на всю жизнь. А вообще-он большой молодец. Вклад его неоценимый. Респект и уважуха.


Ой.

Альбина, странно вытащить из буддизма "объяснение человеческой природы" и философию)) И что с ними потом делать? 
Буддизм - это путь, ведущий к  нирване, которая объект исключительно религиозный. 
Т.е. из буддийской философии исключается цель, которой она подчинена? И что получается на выходе?

----------

Legba (26.07.2015), Альбина (26.07.2015), Ондрий (26.07.2015), Паня (26.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если он — публичная персона, и у него есть официальный фэйсбук, куда пишет пресс-служба, он должен контролировать всё, что от его имени туда пишут. Не надо ЕСДЛ как блаженного какого-то выставлять, который сам не знает, что публикуют в его официальном фэйсбуке от его имени.
> 
> 
> 
> Нико, это именно что официальная страница фэйсбука ЕСДЛ.


А я говорю: ЕСДЛ никакие фейсбуки не контролирует. Этим занимаются  другие люди, и не с его ведома. Уж поверьте, а. Я знаю эту кухню.

----------


## Shus

> .. Буддизму 2,5 тыщи, как понять остались там реальные слова Будды вапще? ..


В никайском буддизме (и в тхераваде в частности) существовала довольно строгая система аутентификации текстов (ее обычно кратко называют "махападеса", по названию одноименной сутты, но там были и иные механизмы). Плюс винайные правила и уставы самих монастырей налагали строгие ограничения по внесению текстов в монастырские библиотеки, а так же на пользование и проповедовние текстов. Так что вероятность того, что в тхераваде уцелели достаточно древние и аутентичные тексты очень высокая (частично даже уже доказанная).

Первой задачей зарождающихся новых движений (сейчас это все в той или иной мере "махаяна") был именно обход этих правил  с целью признания их текстов словом Будды и внесения в никайские монастырские библиотеки (довольно увлекательная история).
Затем тексты менялись, адаптировалиь ко времени и развитию и т.п. Поэтому самые ранние праджняпарамитские сутры кардинально отличаются от нынешних действующих редакций. 

Кстати, в самой ранней (гандхарской) праджняпарамитской Аштасахасрике к Будде обращаются "Бханте", а не "Бхагаван". :Smilie: 



Кто интересуется: Davidson R.M. "An Introduction to the Standards of Scriptural Authenticity in Indian Buddhism" (очень много на эту тему и у Уэймана в его "Nagarjuna in context...")

----------

Legba (26.07.2015), Neroli (26.07.2015), Денис Евгеньев (26.07.2015), Дубинин (26.07.2015), Ондрий (26.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А я говорю: ЕСДЛ никакие фейсбуки не контролирует. Этим занимаются  другие люди, и не с его ведома. Уж поверьте, а. Я знаю эту кухню.


Лучше бы уж он сам это написал. Хуже когда никто ничего не контролирует.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Лучше бы уж он сам это написал. Хуже когда никто ничего не контролирует.


Если хотите личного мнения ЕСДЛ -- слушайте его учения и лекции. А не читайте фигню в тырнете.

PS. У ЕСДЛ нет времени что-то _писать_. Кроме очень отдельных случаев.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В северных традициях Учения Будды основной упор делается на передаче опыта, а не текстов.

После Паринирваны Будды Дхарма на протяжении пяти веков передавалась изустно. Ещё при жизни Будды выделились линии передающие Учение на языке Будды и передающие на языках тех местностей где была Санхга. Были также ученики, которые только заучивали Слово, и ученики практически реализовывающие Дхарму. 

Лишь в конце 1в.до н.э. в традиции передающей Учение на языке Будды было принято решение записать Слово. Это было на ШриЛанке, и вызвано большим голодом и эпидемией, многие бхикшу знающие наизусть тот или  иной раздел Учения умирали. 
В Типитаке пали, как и в других канонах содержаться тексты относящиеся к разным временным слоям. Тоже самое можно сказать и о языке пали, в нём традиционные учёные Тхеравады выделяют от трёх до пяти слоёв.

В 1в.н.э. в Кашмире было собрание представителей линий передающих Учение на родных языках той или иной местности, и там было принято решение перевести Учение на единый язык, в качестве такого был выбран санскрит. Так были переведены на санскрит и записаны Агамы, а также сутры Махаяны. В том числе и те которые дошли до нас на гандхари.

----------

Legba (26.07.2015), Neroli (26.07.2015), Дубинин (26.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> PS. У ЕСДЛ нет времени что-то _писать_. Кроме очень отдельных случаев.


А он хоть в курсе что от его имени что-то пишут?

----------


## Нико

> А он хоть в курсе что от его имени что-то пишут?


Не думаю, что он в курсе про фейсбук. И вообще, есть его официальные сообщения, они не в соц. сетях висят. Там другая система.

----------


## Shus

> В 1в.н.э. в Кашмире было собрание представителей линий передающих Учение на родных языках той или иной местности, и там было принято решение перевести Учение на единый язык, в качестве такого был выбран санскрит. Так были переведены на санскрит и записаны Агамы, а также сутры Махаяны. В том числе и те которые дошли до нас на гандхари.


Это выдумка (ну или легенда), ни чем не подтвержденная.

P.S. "Представители линий" - это уже забавляет.

----------

Legba (26.07.2015), Дубинин (26.07.2015), Нико (26.07.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это выдумка (ну или легенда), ни чем не подтвержденная.
> 
> P.S. "Представители линий" - это уже забавляет.


Все данные о Собраниях это предание, дошедшие до нас в более поздних текстах.

Наиболее ранние тексты дошедшие до нас в оригинале, это рукописи на гандхари - отрывки из Агам и АштасахасрикаПраджняпарамиты.

П.С. Остаётся только сожалеть, когда терминология одной традиции Учения Будды, забавляет представителей другой традиции Учения Будды. Причём в разделе форума - Тибетский буддизм.

----------


## Shus

> Все данные о Собраниях это предание, дошедшие до нас в более поздних текстах.
> Наиболее ранние тексты дошедшие до нас в оригинале, это рукописи на гандхари - отрывки из Агам и АштасахасрикаПраджняпарамиты.
> П.С. Остаётся только сожалеть, когда терминология одной традиции Учения Будды, забавляет представителей другой традиции Учения Будды. Причём в разделе форума - Тибетский буддизм.


Остается сожалеть о невежестве пишуших в этом разделе, вне зависимости от традиции.

Я бы конечно мог спросить Вас об источнике "предания, дошедшего до нас в более поздних текстах", но для Вас наверное невыгодно саморазоблачение и Вы опять ответите "мудро и уклончиво".

Так вот, единственным источником этого предания являются путевые записки Сюаньцзана ( 7-ой век н.э.), из которых следует нечто иное, а именно то, что это был собор сарвастивадинов, а не "представителей линий передающих Учение на родных языках" и к махаяне (которой еще и не было) и ее сутрам он никакого отношения не имеет.
стр. 101
"На 400-й год после нирваны Татхагаты царь Гандхары Канишка в соответствии с предначертаниями судьбы распространил свое владычество на далекие страны, и разные области вошли в его державу или были подвластны ей. Всякое свободное от государственных дел время он изучал буддийский канон, каждый день приглашал монаха, который приходил во дворец и проповедовал. Однако различия в толкованиях и несхожесть принципов разных школ повергли царя в глубокие сомнения, и смятение его не проходило."
стр. 103
"И вот Васумитра подбросил в воздух клубок ниток. Небожители поймали его и спрашивают: «Ты хочешь обрести „плод будды“？ Ведь ты посещаешь Майтрею [на небесах], тебя почитают в трех мирах тебя славят „четыре вида живых существ“. Зачем же ты хочешь обрести столь малый „плод“？
Архаты, увидев воочию такое чудо, стали просить прощения за свою вину, восторгаться его достоинствами, просили его возглавить их, чтобы всё, в чем будет сомнение, решать в зависимости от его мнения. Таким образом, мудрецов теперь стало 500.
Сначала они составили «Упадеша-шастру» в 100 000 шлок для объяснения Сутра-питаки, затем «Винаявибхаша-шастру» в 100 000 шлок для объяснения Виная-питаки. Затем составили «Абхидхармавибха-ша-шастру» в 100 000 шлок для объяснения Абхидхарма-питаки. Всего — 300 000 шлок, 250 000 000 слов.
Были полностью объяснены «три сокровищницы». Из тысячи древних [текстов] нет такого, который бы настолько охватил все ветви знания, с таким проникновением во все тонкости. Великие истины обрели новое сияние. Сокровенным словам был возвращен их ясный смысл. [Эти сочинения] были распространены повсюду, и последующие поколения опирались на них. Царь Канишка повелел выгравировать буквы шастр на листах красной меди, запечатать их в каменный сосуд и построить ступу, поместив в нее канон, а духш-якшам приказал со всех сторон охранять эту страну."

Ну а историческая ценность этой легенде в общем-то понятна. Тем более до этого Сюаньцзан рассказывает о подобных (правда локальных) соборах как о местном обычае.

----------

Legba (26.07.2015), Дубинин (26.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не думаю, что он в курсе про фейсбук. И вообще, есть его официальные сообщения, они не в соц. сетях висят. Там другая система.


конкретно в этой статье есть ссылка на его книгу по обсуждаемой теме.




> PS. У ЕСДЛ нет времени что-то _писать. Кроме очень отдельных случаев._


т.е. как я и думал, и книги не он пишет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.07.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну а историческая ценность этой легенде в общем-то понятна. Тем более до этого Сюаньцзан рассказывает о подобных (правда локальных) соборах как о местном обычае.


Источник написанного мной о Собрании в Кашмире - "История" Будона Ринчендуба.

Вряд ли Будон читал Сюаньцзана.

----------


## Shus

> Источник написанного мной о Собрании в Кашмире - "История" Будона Ринчендуба.
> Вряд ли Будон читал Сюаньцзана.


Вы "интерпретировали" этот отрывок или у Будона еще что-то есть ? 

"Другие (говорят о третьем совете) так: целью его было рассеять сомнения восемнадцати школ относительно подложных текстов Писания. Время было: через сто лет после ухода Учителя. Место — страна Кашмир и монастырь Кувана, а милостынсдатслем был Канишка , царь Джаландхары. Членами совета были пятьсот архатов с Пурникой во главе, пятьсот бодхисаттв, Васумитра и другие, и двести пятьдесят или тысяча обычных пандитов. После того как было совершено чтение (текстов), (было) решено, что все тексты, признаваемые восемнадцатью школами, являются Словом Будды."
Напомню, что Вы писали Выше:
"В 1в.н.э. в Кашмире было собрание представителей линий передающих Учение на родных языках той или иной местности, и там было принято решение перевести Учение на единый язык, в качестве такого был выбран санскрит. Так были переведены на санскрит и записаны Агамы, а также сутры Махаяны. В том числе и те которые дошли до нас на гандхари."

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То что агамы совпадают с суттами, говорит о когда-то единых, общих текстах.
> 
> l]


Это подтверждает их общий источник устных передач, впоследствии оформившихся в виде текстов Агам и Никай, и этот единый источник - сказанное Слово Будды.




О том, когда, где и кем были записаны тексты Типитаки, Вы можете прочесть например здесь:
http://www.theravada.ru/History/Old-...skii-sobor.htm

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы "интерпретировали" этот отрывок или у Будона еще что-то есть ? 
> 
> "Другие (говорят о третьем совете) так: целью его было рассеять сомнения восемнадцати школ относительно подложных текстов Писания. Время было: через сто лет после ухода Учителя. Место — страна Кашмир и монастырь Кувана, а милостынсдатслем был Канишка , царь Джаландхары. Членами совета были пятьсот архатов с Пурникой во главе, *пятьсот бодхисаттв*, Васумитра и другие, и двести пятьдесят или тысяча обычных пандитов. После того как было совершено чтение (текстов), (было) решено, что все тексты, признаваемые восемнадцатью школами, являются Словом Будды."
> Напомню, что Вы писали Выше:
> "В 1в.н.э. в Кашмире было собрание представителей линий передающих Учение на родных языках той или иной местности, и там было принято решение перевести Учение на единый язык, в качестве такого был выбран санскрит. Так были переведены на санскрит и записаны Агамы, а также сутры Махаяны. В том числе и те которые дошли до нас на гандхари."


Также эти строки:

- И в "Прабхавати" говорится:
"После этого царь Дхарма-Ашока умер, и монахи, для того чтобы
положить конец практике чтения (Писания) на пракрите, апабхрамше и
на диалекте промежуточного характера, постепенно пересказали (кано-
нические тексты) согласно другим методам. Эти новые тексты были по-
добны сутрам, которые были составлены на санскрите. (После этого)
Учение приняло восемнадцать различных форм".

-Таким образом, Учение было пересказано в т р е т и й раз. Затем,
так как обычные люди, которые не обладали хорошей памятью, читали
Писание неправильно, делая пропуски и вставки, Слово Будды было
записано в книги для того, чтобы предотвратить его искажение. До тоге
времени оно читалось наизусть, и не существовало его записанных тек-
стов.


О происхождении текстов Махаяны, первом Собрании АрьяБодхисатв, сразу после Паринирваны Будды Шакьямуни:

- Традиция говорит, что на горе Вималасвабхава, к югу от Раджагрихи,
в собрании миллиона бодхисаттв, Манджушри пересказал Абхидхарму,
Майтрея — Винаю и Ваджрапани — Сутры.
В "Таркаджвале" говорится:
"Махаянское Писание есть Слово Будды. Главными составителями его
были: Самантабхадра, Манджушри, Владыка Тайных Чар (Гухьяна-ад-
хипати , т.е. Ваджрапани), Майтрея и другие. Шраваки не были глав-
ными составителями нашего (махаянского) Канона, так как последний
недоступен для них"



Выделил также важное в цитируемом Вами отрывке.
Хотелось бы конечно наличие более традиционного перевода Истории Будона Ринчендуба, в этом без вопросов  не всё понятно.
Основываюсь также на ответах Учителей Кагью и других тибетских линий о истории Учения, стараюсь не интерпретировать, но конечно имею и собственное понимание, как имеют его и все.

----------

Shus (26.07.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А я говорю: ЕСДЛ никакие фейсбуки не контролирует. Этим занимаются  другие люди, и не с его ведома. Уж поверьте, а. Я знаю эту кухню.


И книгу наверное не Далай-лама писал, из которой цитата  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Также эти строки: ...  Основываюсь также на ответах Учителей Кагью и других тибетских линий о истории Учения, стараюсь не интерпретировать, но конечно имею и собственное понимание, как имеют его и все.


Спасибо. Тем не менее всегда хотелось бы видеть в утверждениях либо ссылку на источник, либо что-то типа ИМХО или ПМСМ (пусть и неявно). Иначе гуризмом отдает. :Smilie: 
Осталось указать дату источников: от 1322 года и далее.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.07.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Далай-лама говорит что неважно что между религиями есть различия, получается что он нивелирует их, в том числе и буддизм.


Неважно для нравственности и только. Не надо это на всё распространять.

----------


## Нико

> Неважно для нравственности и только. Не надо это на всё распространять.


Допустим, что это подлинная цитата ЕСДЛ. Да, он такое похожее говорил....


Но ещё он говорил: когда речь заходит о буддийской философии, не лезьте в нашу пустоту! (с). Занимайтесь своим Богом! (с). Это несовместимо (с).

----------


## Альбина

> Ой.
> 
> Альбина, странно вытащить из буддизма "объяснение человеческой природы" и философию)) И что с ними потом делать? 
> Буддизм - это путь, ведущий к  нирване, которая объект исключительно религиозный. 
> Т.е. из буддийской философии исключается цель, которой она подчинена? И что получается на выходе?


Нероли . Я понятия не имею ,что будет на выходе, и мне это  интересно как все,о чем можно только догадыааться , хотя конечно можно на эту тему пофантазировать  в свободное время.  :Smilie: Может Вы и правы, и если нирвана как конечная цель двигает человеком - ну что скажешь- ок, Но Нероли, я сейчас поймала себя на мысли, Вы меня простите пожалуйста,может я ошибаюсь , что я нигде вроде не встречала в буддийских первоисточниках о том, что конечная САМОцель -Нирвана и к ней надо стремиться.  Как-то вот я таких акцентов  не видела. В христианстве вроде бы прослеживается четко, что царство небесное - там где обретешь покой и блаженство и "надо туда всеми правдами и неправдами".
 Нет ,Нероли, я все -таки поспорю с вашего позволения и скажу. что нет в буддизме никаких целей,хорошо?   

Что с этим делать ? Лучше узнавать других и себя , это дает хорошие плоды. 

Я написала в своем посте, как это было у меня лет 15 назад - первое знакомство  с буддизмом.  Я помню в книге ЕДСЛ красной нитью шла мысль, что все,что происходит с человеком - это его внутренние процессы .Никакие внешние факторы не оказывают влияния. Я подумала, что это не религия никакая . Может быть потому что для меня понятие религия - это все-таки выполнение целого ряда условностей ,ритуалов и т.д. ,обожествление и желание лучшей жизни . Но мне понравилось объяснения всему происходящему и меня ДАЖЕ перевернуло  . Но дальше дело не пошло. 

Знаете,что самое смешное. Я помню, когда прочитала книгу ЕСДЛ  я пришла в восторг от мысли, что "как же круто, столько много людей имеют доступ к такой религии (все-таки для других я буддизм  расцениваю как религия- как видите сейчас  :Smilie: , действительно могут научиться дышать полной грудью. НИКТО ИХ АДАМИ НЕ ПУГАЕТ :Smilie:  , Лечат в буддизме только любовью и свободой. ( у многих христиан чувствовала какую -то , как это сказать- натугу что-ли ,хотя сейчас это реже попадается)  . И я так обрадовалась за народ ...... ))) 

А я  ПРОСТО НИЧЕГО НЕ ЗНАЛА  о существовании Ламрима Цонкапы)))))    И слава богу.)))) Ну и Далай-Ламе тоже.)
 Поэтому, кстати, и даю высокую оценку его деятельности  в его начинаниях по синтезу буддизма и современных реалий.

Может быть, если мне попался Ламрим или что-то другое ,где говорится о том,что "вам хочется стать счастливым  - хотите я расскажу-как"  - я бы буддизм не восприняла как СВОЕ . Такие дела.)

----------


## Ондрий

> Но ещё он говорил: когда речь заходит о буддийской философии, не лезьте в нашу пустоту! (с). Занимайтесь своим Богом! (с). Это несовместимо (с).


да не больно-то и хотелось в эту *вашу* пустоту и Χαος
наши боги круче!

----------


## Нико

> да не больно-то и хотелось в эту *вашу* пустоту и χάος
> наши боги круче!


Во-во. Занимайтесь СВОИМ делом, а мы займёмся СВОИМ.)

----------


## Ондрий

вы когда научитесь стирать лишнее в цитировании? оверквотинг ваш уже замучил.
многие Вас уже давно просят об этом. имейте уважение к читателям.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Допустим, что это подлинная цитата ЕСДЛ. Да, он такое похожее говорил....


Это цитата из книги




> Но ещё он говорил: когда речь заходит о буддийской философии, не лезьте в нашу пустоту! (с). Занимайтесь своим Богом! (с). Это несовместимо (с).


О чем и речь, что это сказано конкретно только про нравственность, и про то, в каком виде она нужна современному обществу.  Почему это кто-то понимает иначе, мне очень странно. Слова вроде конкретные сказаны, а народу кажется, что Далай-лама вообще религии задвигает вместе с буддизмом.

----------

Ho Shim (28.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> вы когда научитесь стирать лишнее в цитировании? оверквотинг ваш уже замучил.
> многие Вас уже давно просят об этом. имейте уважение к читателям.


Это вы мне? МНЕ написали?????

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы меня простите пожалуйста,может я ошибаюсь , что я нигде вроде не встречала в буддийских первоисточниках о том, что конечная САМОцель -Нирвана и к ней надо стремиться. Как-то вот я таких акцентов не видела. Нет ,Нероли, я все -таки поспорю с вашего позволения и скажу. что нет в буддизме никаких целей,хорошо?


Цитата из Алагаддупама сутты:

«*Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания.* [...] 
Точно также, монахи, всё, что не является вашим – отпустите это. Это отпускание станет причиной вашего длительного благополучия и счастья. И что не является вашим? Форма не является вашей… Чувство не является вашим… Восприятие не является вашим… Формации не являются вашими… Сознание не является вашим – отпустите его. Это отпускание станет причиной вашего длительного благополучия и счастья.»
И, соответственно, состояние сознания, при котором достигается прекращение страдания, -- _ниббана_ или _нирвана_.
Однако _нет никакой обязательности_, потому можно запросто именовать себя буддистом/буддисткой, не стремясь вообще никуда и ни к чему... : )

----------

Legba (26.07.2015), Альбина (26.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это цитата из книги
> 
> 
> О чем и речь, что это сказано конкретно только про нравственность, и про то, в каком виде она нужна современному обществу.  Почему это кто-то понимает иначе, мне очень странно. Слова вроде конкретные сказаны, а народу кажется, что Далай-лама вообще религии задвигает вместе с буддизмом.


А, я даже знаю из какой это книги цитата. Щас есть аудиоверсия, озвучивал на русском ВАЛЕНТИН ГАФТ. ))))))

----------


## Альбина

> Цитата из Алагаддупама сутты:
> 
> «*Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания.* [...] 
> Точно также, монахи, всё, что не является вашим – отпустите это. Это отпускание станет причиной вашего длительного благополучия и счастья. И что не является вашим? Форма не является вашей… Чувство не является вашим… Восприятие не является вашим… Формации не являются вашими… Сознание не является вашим – отпустите его. Это отпускание станет причиной вашего длительного благополучия и счастья.»
> И, соответственно, состояние сознания, при котором достигается прекращение страдания, -- _ниббана_ или _нирвана_.
> Однако _нет никакой обязательности_, потому можно запросто именовать себя буддистом/буддисткой, не стремясь вообще никуда и ни к чему... : )


Спасибо большое  ,дорогой Юй Кан . :Smilie:  Да . Так и есть  Это очень точная цитата.  И здорово,что другие  лишний раз прочтут ее на форуме . 
Вот смотрите : Это буддизм -"Есть страдания, есть избавление от страданий, есть нирвана." А вот - не буддизм :"Есть нирвана,  нет страданий." Вот как-то так. В этом смысле я говорю, что "отпустите нирвану и она к вам сама придет")))
Я Вам по секрету, Юй Кан,скажу- я то знаю, что нирвана есть . :Wink:  Ну Вы сами знаете.. :Wink:  :Kiss:

----------


## Ондрий

> Это вы мне? МНЕ написали?????


разумеется. 
делается это элементарно. в панели редактирования стираете все что *лишнее*. это очень просто делать.

----------


## Нико

> разумеется. 
> делается это элементарно. в панели редактирования стираете все что *лишнее*. это очень просто делать.


Научите, я не умею))).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо большое  ,дорогой Юй Кан . Да . Так и есть  Это очень точная цитата.  И здорово,что другие  лишний раз прочтут ее на форуме . 
> Вот смотрите : Это буддизм -"Есть страдания, есть избавление от страданий, есть нирвана." А вот - не буддизм :"Есть нирвана,  нет страданий." Вот как-то так. В этом смысле я говорю, что "отпустите нирвану и она к вам сама придет")))


Если ещё строже, то буддизм -- это четыре Благородные истины.
А игры с вербально-смысловыми выворотками -- игры ума, к нирване не приводящие... 
Отпустите их, да так, чтобы они больше никому не докучали... (Это фсё -- из разряда "Не упрямься, послушай совета старого опытного дурака?" : )




> Я Вам по секрету, Юй Кан,скажу- я то знаю, что нирвана есть . Ну Вы сами знаете..


Да это как раз -- без разницы (включая сюда то, знаю ли я об этом и что именно), вроде умения сидеть в лотосе: кому какое дело? : )

----------


## Альбина

> Если ещё строже, то буддизм -- это четыре Благородные истины.
> А игры с вербально-смысловыми выворотками -- игры ума, к нирване не приводящие... 
> Отпустите их, да так, чтобы они больше никому не докучали... (Это фсё -- из разряда "Не упрямься, послушай совета старого опытного дурака?" : )


Хорошо :Smilie:  Отпущу :Smilie:  ну или - постараюсь :Smilie: 



> Да это как раз -- без разницы (включая сюда то, знаю ли я об этом и что именно), вроде умения сидеть в лотосе: кому какое дело? : )


Юй Кан ,ну блин... с Вами и не похулиганить ... :Smilie:  Ну ок...Действительно - кому какое дело. :Smilie:  И тем не менее - все то Вы знаете.. :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> Если ещё строже, то буддизм -- это четыре Благородные истины.


Как всё строго стало в наше время!!!!!!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А я говорю: ЕСДЛ никакие фейсбуки не контролирует. Этим занимаются  другие люди, и не с его ведома. Уж поверьте, а. Я знаю эту кухню.


Это по меньшей мере странно, позволять распространять от своего имени любые заявления.

----------

Legba (27.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> А, я даже знаю из какой это книги цитата. Щас есть аудиоверсия, озвучивал на русском ВАЛЕНТИН ГАФТ. ))))))


Э, секунду. Ты пять страниц объясняла, что ЕСДЛ "такого не говорил".
Когда тебе привели уже скан книги - все, что ты можешь сказать, что ее озвучил Гафт?!
Книга-то с ведения ЕСДЛ вышла, или ее тоже злодеи подправили?)))


Кстати, я вот задумался. ЕСДЛ неоднократно говорил (кроме вышеприведенного), что лучше практиковать свою автохтонную религию.
Значит ли это, что считающие себя его учениками - должны резко принять православие/католицизм/иудаизм/мусульманство?
Ну, раз Гуру сказал? Наропе вон с крыши приходилось прыгать и хавчик воровать, а тут такое посильное задание.

----------

Neroli (29.07.2015), Pema Sonam (28.07.2015), Кузьмич (30.07.2015), Ондрий (27.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (27.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это по меньшей мере странно, позволять распространять от своего имени любые заявления.


Не до всего руки доходят, имхо.

----------


## Фил

> Кстати, я вот задумался. ЕСДЛ неоднократно говорил (кроме вышеприведенного), что лучше практиковать свою автохтонную религию.
> Значит ли это, что считающие себя его учениками - должны резко принять православие/католицизм/иудаизм/мусульманство?
> Ну, раз Гуру сказал? Наропе вон с крыши приходилось прыгать и хавчик воровать, а тут такое посильное задание.


Вы то уж знаете, что это для Вас значит.
Какая разница, что именно это значит для других?

----------

Нико (27.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Э, секунду. Ты пять страниц объясняла, что ЕСДЛ "такого не говорил".
> Когда тебе привели уже скан книги - все, что ты можешь сказать, что ее озвучил Гафт?!
> Книга-то с ведения ЕСДЛ вышла, или ее тоже злодеи подправили?)))
> 
> 
> Кстати, я вот задумался. ЕСДЛ неоднократно говорил (кроме вышеприведенного), что лучше практиковать свою автохтонную религию.
> Значит ли это, что считающие себя его учениками - должны резко принять православие/католицизм/иудаизм/мусульманство?
> Ну, раз Гуру сказал? Наропе вон с крыши приходилось прыгать и хавчик воровать, а тут такое посильное задание.


Не значит это ничего. ЕСДЛ хоть и говорит обычно, что лучше практиковать "свою религию", тем не менее, есть оговорки: "Ну уж если вы так хотите.... можно и буддизм тогда".) Но нет у него принципа совмещения буддизма с христианством. Когда речь идёт дальше нравственности.... несовместимо это становится.

----------


## Фил

ЕСДЛ вообще очень много говорит, но поскольку он публичная фигура, то эти слова становятся достоянием СМИ, где они выдираются из контекста беседы: где это было сказано, когда, кому, зачем и для чего.
И получается, что "ЕСДЛ бухАть разрешил", "ЕСДЛ не разрешил буддизмом заниматься" и т.д.

----------

Дордже (27.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Не значит это ничего. ЕСДЛ хоть и говорит обычно, что лучше практиковать "свою религию", тем не менее, есть оговорки: "Ну уж если вы так хотите.... можно и буддизм тогда".) Но нет у него принципа совмещения буддизма с христианством. Когда речь идёт дальше нравственности.... несовместимо это становится.


При чем тут совмещение? О таком никто не говорит. Просто правильный ученик становится христианином, разве нет?




> *Было бы правильнее придерживаться своей исконной религии*, так как такая религия больше отвечает нашим внутренним потребностям. Поэтому *я всегда говорю приезжающим ко мне западным людям – было бы лучше, если бы вы исповедовали свою традиционную религию, будь то христианство или иудаизм.*


Если Гуру тебе говорит - лучше то-то и то-то, при чем тут "оговорки"?  Гуру более добр к нам (как известно), чем Будда. И вот он говорит - "было бы лучше, если бы вы поступили так". Откуда взялось предположение, что это он "просто так" говорит? Если мы сами беремся судить, что "просто так", а что нет - зачем нам преданность Гуру и т.п.?
Короче говоря, я надеюсь что ЕСДЛ не дает инструкций, на выполнение которых он уж совсем не рассчитывает.

----------

Ондрий (27.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати, я вот задумался. ЕСДЛ неоднократно говорил (кроме вышеприведенного), что лучше практиковать свою автохтонную религию.
> Значит ли это, что считающие себя его учениками - должны резко принять православие/католицизм/иудаизм/мусульманство?
> Ну, раз Гуру сказал? Наропе вон с крыши приходилось прыгать и хавчик воровать, а тут такое посильное задание.


Вот я настоящий преданный ученик ЕСДЛ. Я выполнил все эти его указания на 100%. Кто еще может похвастацо строгим соблюдением наставлений Гуру?

----------

Legba (27.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (27.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот я настоящий преданный ученик ЕСДЛ. Я выполнил все эти его указания на 100%. Кто еще может похвастацо строгим соблюдением наставлений Гуру?


Вы стебётесь, государь, а тут стебаца не нужно было бы.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если Гуру тебе говорит - лучше то-то и то-то, при чем тут "оговорки"?  Гуру более добр к нам (как известно), чем Будда. И вот он говорит - "было бы лучше, если бы вы поступили так". Откуда взялось предположение, что это он "просто так" говорит? Если мы сами беремся судить, что "просто так", а что нет - зачем нам преданность Гуру и т.п.?
> Короче говоря, я надеюсь что ЕСДЛ не дает инструкций, на выполнение которых он уж совсем не рассчитывает.


Если человек задается вопросом, какой религии ему следовать, то Далай-лама для них еще не Гуру. Так что сомневаюсь, что данные вещи говорятся, как наставление Гуру для учеников.

----------

Кузьмич (30.07.2015), Нико (27.07.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> Чему на самом деле учил Будда: Палийские Никаи и Китайские Агамы


Люди не могут разобраться говорил ли ЕСДЛ что-то два года назад или не говорил, а тут такое ))

----------

Нико (27.07.2015), Ондрий (27.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (27.07.2015), Шавырин (28.07.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не до всего руки доходят, имхо.


Вы что, Нико, нельзя так про гуру говорить.

----------

Gakusei (28.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (28.07.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Так я об чем и говорю. 
> Вот есть эманация просветленного существа, которая имеет обеты всех из "горящего дома" спасти. А она, эта эманация рассказывает существам в "горящем доме": да не надо вам Дхармы никакой - просто любите друг друга. И вот какой вывод то сделать?


Наверное он сказал это из состадания к тем миллионам неверующих ни в бога ни в черта людей запада ?

----------

Нико (29.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Нет ,Нероли, я все -таки поспорю с вашего позволения и скажу. что нет в буддизме никаких целей,хорошо? 
> 
> Что с этим делать ? Лучше узнавать других и себя , это дает хорошие плоды.


А зачем узнавать себя и других? 
Такой способ себя развлечь?

----------

Кузьмич (29.07.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> А зачем узнавать себя и других? 
> Такой способ себя развлечь?


Поэтому и говорится: если знаешь его и знаешь себя, сражайся хоть сто раз, опасности не будет; если знаешь себя, а его не знаешь, один раз победишь, другой раз потерпишь поражение; если не знаешь ни себя, ни его, каждый раз, когда будешь сражаться, будешь терпеть поражение.

_Сунь-Цзы "Искусство войны"_

----------

Нико (30.07.2015), Фил (30.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> А зачем узнавать себя и других? 
> Такой способ себя развлечь?


Нет . Это способ полюбить себя и других. Для этого и дается способность  к познанию. (вообщета :Smilie: ).
Концентрация (сосредоточение) всего внимания на внешнем объекте, опирающаяся на знание самого себя (внутреннего объекта),  можно расценивать как любовь (в понимании - бодхичитта). Тыдыщ.... :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Нероли, Ну причем здесь -развлечение?   :Smilie:  Обязательно надо шпильку с головы снять и мне в голову вставить  .  :Smilie:  Хорошо,если держатся в голове благие цели усилием воли  . Еще лучше,если они в вас вросли и не требуют дополнительных энергозатрат на удерживания ориентира,а действуют уже помимо вашей воли .   :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Нет . Это способ полюбить себя и других.


Зачем любить себя и других, Альбина?




> Для этого и дается способность  к познанию. (вообщета).


Кем дается?




> Концентрация (сосредоточение) всего внимания на внешнем объекте, опирающаяся на знание самого себя (внутреннего объекта),  можно расценивать как любовь (в понимании - бодхичитта). Тыдыщ....
> Нероли, Ну причем здесь -развлечение?   Обязательно надо шпильку с головы снять и мне в голову вставить  .  Хорошо,если держатся в голове благие цели усилием воли  . Еще лучше,если они в вас вросли и не требуют дополнительных энергозатрат на удерживания ориентира,а действуют уже помимо вашей воли .


А почему вы мои вопросы воспринимаете именно как шпильки? 
Мы с вами начали с того, что буддизм не религия. Мне действительно интересно, что остается от буддизма после исключения из него всех религиозных атрибутов. Ок, помимо нирваны это еще и карма и перерождения. Убираем все это и что получаем на выходе? Жизнь как путь из одного места в могилу, а буддизм как психотехника? Не более чем способ себя развлечь на этом незатейливом пути? Кстати, психотехники есть и поинтереснее)) А для избавления от страданий можно и золофт попить.

----------

Legba (30.07.2015), Паня (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Поэтому и говорится: если знаешь его и знаешь себя, сражайся хоть сто раз, опасности не будет; если знаешь себя, а его не знаешь, один раз победишь, другой раз потерпишь поражение; если не знаешь ни себя, ни его, каждый раз, когда будешь сражаться, будешь терпеть поражение.
> 
> _Сунь-Цзы "Искусство войны"_


О, спасибо за цитатку, дорогой Джонанг! Это актуально..ххм)

----------


## Нико

> Зачем любить себя и других, Альбина?
> 
> 
> Кем дается?
> 
> 
> А почему вы мои вопросы воспринимаете именно как шпильки? 
> Мы с вами начали с того, что буддизм не религия. Мне действительно интересно, что остается от буддизма после исключения из него всех религиозных атрибутов. Ок, помимо нирваны это еще и карма и перерождения. Убираем все это и что получаем на выходе? Жизнь как путь из одного места в могилу, а буддизм как психотехника? Не более чем способ себя развлечь на этом незатейливом пути? Кстати, психотехники есть и поинтереснее)) А для избавления от страданий можно и золофт попить.


После исключения всех религиозных атрибутов из буддизма остаёшься только ты, Нероль. Мы родились в одиночестве и в таком же одиночестве и помрем. Ты остаёшься и твоё сознание. При чём тут психотехники? Нам надо только одно: день простоять и ночь продержаться).

----------

Альбина (31.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

> ....Нам надо только одно: день простоять и ночь продержаться).


А оппонентам? Бочку варенья да корзину печенья? :Smilie:

----------

Паня (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А оппонентам? Бочку варенья да корзину печенья?


А оппонентам будет реально плохо после наших доводов. Никаких варений им не будет, ибо нам уже нечего терять))))). 

Но Вы хорошо шутите!!! :Kiss:

----------

Shus (30.07.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> Зачем любить себя и других, Альбина?
> 
> 
> Кем дается?
> 
> 
> А почему вы мои вопросы воспринимаете именно как шпильки? 
> Мы с вами начали с того, что буддизм не религия. Мне действительно интересно, что остается от буддизма после исключения из него всех религиозных атрибутов. Ок, помимо нирваны это еще и карма и перерождения. Убираем все это и что получаем на выходе? Жизнь как путь из одного места в могилу, а буддизм как психотехника? Не более чем способ себя развлечь на этом незатейливом пути? Кстати, психотехники есть и поинтереснее)) А для избавления от страданий можно и золофт попить.


Как раз перед тем, как Нинакава ушел в другой мир, мастер Иккю навестил его.
"Проводить ли тебя?"- спросил Иккю.
Нинакава ответил: "Я пришел сюда один и иду один. Чем ты можешь помочь мне?"
Иккыо ответил:"Если ты в самом деле думаешь, что пришел и идешь, ты заблуждаешься. Позволь мне показать тебе дорогу, по которой нельзя прийти и уйти."
С этими словами Иккю показал эту дорогу так ясно что Нинакава улыбнулся и отошел.

После исключения всех ритуалов остаются: цветы весной,кукушки летом,полная луна осенью и холодные снега зимой. Это конечно не значит,что ритуалы не нужны,но суть не в них.

----------

Алик (31.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> После исключения всех ритуалов остаются: цветы весной,кукушки летом,полная луна осенью и холодные снега зимой. Это конечно не значит,что ритуалы не нужны,но суть не в них.


Харуказе, религия это все же не ритуалы, а мировоззрение. Но не суть, вопрос то был в том, что останется от буддизма, если исключить из него религию. Цветы и кукушки?  :Smilie:

----------


## Харуказе

> Харукадзе, религия это все же не ритуалы, а мировоззрение. Но не суть, вопрос то был в том, что останется от буддизма, если исключить из него религию. Цветы и кукушки?


Да. Цветы и кукушки. Изначальный образ.

----------


## Дубинин

> Харуказе, религия это все же не ритуалы, а мировоззрение. Но не суть, вопрос то был в том, что останется от буддизма, если исключить из него религию. Цветы и кукушки?


Честная прасангика остаётся. Идеи неплохие: ол сафферинг- виваут эксепшен, кам фром вишинг фо уван-оун хаппенез.., много примочек полезных- в сухом остатке. По мне так даже развитие 4-х Безмерных- вполне себе- экстрасекская- колдунская техника для уселения чуя..,Опять-же отключаешь после буддизмов идею о : "самом самом, смысле- смысле, счастье-счастье..", оставляешь только конкретные цели к "хорошо"..))

----------

Кузьмич (30.07.2015), Фил (30.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

и зачем вам эта прасангика если оставить буддийскую "этику" в которой ничего нельзя? скопцы тоже щастливы по-своему.

уж лучше быть Свидетелем Диониса!

----------


## Фил

> Харуказе, религия это все же не ритуалы, а мировоззрение. Но не суть, вопрос то был в том, что останется от буддизма, если исключить из него религию. Цветы и кукушки?


ТОЛЬКО ПРАСАНГИКА!
ТОЛЬКО ХАРДКОР!

----------

Нико (30.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> и зачем вам эта прасангика если оставить буддийскую "этику" в которой ничего нельзя? скопцы тоже щастливы по-своему.
> 
> уж лучше быть Свидетелем Диониса!


Вы постите маргинальные картинки!!!

----------


## Legba

> Вы постите маргинальные картинки!!!


Ага, маргинальные... Ты на тибетские-то глянь!

----------

Дубинин (30.07.2015), Ондрий (30.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы постите маргинальные картинки!!!


Это классика живописи. Уильям Бугро

P.S. когда же вы начнете использовать редактор и перестанете оверквотить? ((((

----------


## Ондрий

> Ага, маргинальные... Ты на тибетские-то глянь!


Как-то водил с экскурсией одного ринпоче по Эрмитажу (он сказал что воде бы балуется танко-художествами и у него "профессиональный интерес"). Это был его второй в жизни визит "к белым". Так он с выпученными глазами и фотиком наперевес каждый палец на ногах фотал крупным планом у картин академистов (куда смог дотянуться руками у больших картин) и цокал языком. А у реалистов не верил глазам - думал это фото такое. 

Что характерно, залы с современным искусством прошагал даже не взглянув на стены - видимо счел, что идет ремонт)). 

Хороший ринпоче, правильный. На все попытки экзальтированных преданных буддистов видящих его первый раз и стремившихся записаться "в ученики" считая его своим учителем после первой же лекции - жестко отвечал, что он никакой им не учитель и они ему никакие не ученики т.к. он их первый раз в жизни видит.

----------

Legba (30.07.2015), Neroli (30.07.2015), Алик (31.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2015), Нико (30.07.2015), Паня (30.07.2015), Сергей Хос (30.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Как-то водил с экскурсией одного ринпоче по Эрмитажу (он сказал что воде бы балуется танко-художествами и у него "профессиональный интерес"). Это был его второй в жизни визит "к белым". Так он с выпученными глазами и фотиком наперевес каждый палец на ногах фотал крупным планом у картин академистов (куда смог дотянуться руками у больших картин) и цокал языком. А у реалистов не верил глазам - думал это фото такое. 
> 
> Что характерно, залы с современным искусством прошагал даже не взглянув на стены - видимо счел, что идет ремонт)). 
> Хороший ринпоче, правильный.


Вот, конечно, тханка-живопись одна из областей, наглядно демонстрирующая гомеостаз тибетской культуры.
Что поразительно - в соседнем Непале религиозная живопись вполне развивается, и художники умеют-таки рисовать.

----------

Neroli (30.07.2015), Pema Sonam (30.07.2015), Денис Евгеньев (30.07.2015), Ондрий (30.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

имхо, это доброе влияние современных индусов окультуренных под чутким руководством британских оккупантов и нового рынка магических услуг для белых сахибов.
дело хорошее, хоть рисовать нормально научатся.

----------

Legba (30.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Ага, маргинальные... Ты на тибетские-то глянь!


Табак чтоль выращивают))

----------

Legba (30.07.2015), Pema Sonam (30.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2015), Дубинин (30.07.2015), Нико (30.07.2015), Шавырин (30.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> ТОЛЬКО ПРАСАНГИКА!
> ТОЛЬКО ХАРДКОР!


У меня такое чувство, что прасангика - это учение о том, что нет никакой прасангики.... С ума можно сойти))

----------


## Ондрий

пустота пустоты! 

ик...

----------


## Neroli

> ик...


надеюсь это не выстрел))

----------

Нико (30.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> При чем тут совмещение? О таком никто не говорит. Просто правильный ученик становится христианином, разве нет?


Если правильный ученик по совету ЕСДЛ становится христианином, ему становится покласть на советы ЕСДЛ. И тут он понимает, что христианство - не рулез, что всегда хотел быть тебецким буддистом. Становится тебецким буддистом. Начинает слушать ЕСДЛ. А потом, по совету ЕСДЛ...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Legba (30.07.2015), Neroli (30.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Зачем любить себя и других, Альбина?


Это приятно!




> Кем дается?


Дался Вам этот вопрос!.. (Но кем?)

----------


## Кузьмич

> уж лучше быть Свидетелем Диониса!
> Вложение 18362


Тут сил надо много. А то с вечера ты - свидетель, а по утру - в отказ...

----------

Чагна Дордже (30.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> как ни пошути - кто-то да обыдыцо.


блин, опять я все пропустила((

чего бы еще пропустить до кучи... о, рюмочку с Дионисом!

----------

Кузьмич (30.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Это приятно!


то-то люди когда разводятся - убить готовы))




> Дался Вам этот вопрос!.. (Но кем?)


дался! интересно же, кем дается способность к познанию человеку вне религии))

----------


## Нико

> то-то люди когда разводятся - убить готовы))
> 
> 
> дался! интересно же, кем дается способность к познанию человеку вне религии))


Нервно курим в сторонке в ожидании ответа Кузьмича. Похоже, сегодня его день!

----------


## Нико

Так и не дождались ответа Кузьмича на самое главное..... Тогда скажу я. Способность к познанию человеку даётся не маха-атманом, а его собственной природой. Rang gi ngo bo. @*Сергей Хос*, где ты?

----------

Кузьмич (30.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> то-то люди когда разводятся - убить готовы))


И это тоже им приятно... Человек многогранен, как стакан... (С)
Стоит любить людей, потому, что это приятно, и, возможно, кратковременно. Вот у меня плохо получается, если честно




> дался! интересно же, кем дается способность к познанию человеку вне религии))


Я думаю, это изначальное свойство Ума. Ведь никто не дает сердце или, прости господи, печень.




> Нервно курим в сторонке в ожидании ответа Кузьмича. Похоже, сегодня его день!


Нет, нет, я, сегодня, теоретически, трезв!  :Big Grin:  Просто полная луна!

----------


## Нико

Ааа.. Ответил Кузьмич всё же..




> Стоит любить людей, потому, что это приятно, и, возможно, кратковременно. Вот у меня плохо получается, если честно


Это всегда кратковременно. Любить людей.



> Я думаю, это изначальное свойство Ума. Ведь никто не дает сердце или, прости господи, печень.


Но зато дают почку!!!




> Нет, нет, я, сегодня, теоретически, трезв!


Да вас и не спрашивали об этом.)

----------


## Ондрий

товарищи и товарищи, все же призываю не флудить и держаться темы.

----------


## Нико

> товарищи и товарищи, все же призываю не флудить и держаться темы.


Держимся темы. Далай-лама сделал заявление о ненужности религий. Но сам он -- буддист на 200 процентов. Вот и комментируйте.

----------


## Ондрий

> Держимся темы. Далай-лама сделал заявление о ненужности религий. Но сам он -- буддист на 200 процентов. Вот и комментируйте.


ключевые слова "кол", "голова", "тесать" сами соберете в предложение или подсказать? Он не говорил о ненужности религии вообще, а только выносил этику как общее их качество во вне-религиозный дискурс. Больше ни о чем речи не было. Или вы читаете только заголовки статей? Мне кажется довольно наивное его такое заявление в свете модных тем вещаемых с разных трибун об общечеловеческих ценностях. Юнеско там, ООН, общество охраны природы.. вот это все.

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется довольно наивное его такое заявление в свете модных тем вещаемых с разных трибун об общечеловеческих ценностях. Юнеско там, ООН, общество охраны природы.. вот это все.


Так вы просто изволили стебаться! Ишь ты, "придерживайтесь темы"! Это не наивное заявление, если хотите знать. Это заявление для таких умников, как вы... Чтобы вам стало легче жить. Вам дали индульгенцию.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Держимся темы. Далай-лама сделал заявление о ненужности религий. Но сам он -- буддист на 200 процентов. Вот и комментируйте.


Может быть, скрытый смысл высказывания вот в чем.
Далай-Лама (и другие иерархи, наверное, тоже) - буддист на 200%. Жители районов давнего распространения буддизма - буддисты от 0 до, скажем, 146%. Недавнего - от 0 до 100%.
Если белорожие буддисты вернутся к родным святыням, превалирующей из каковых сейчас является пофигизм, освободившийся процент можно будет раскидать по своей пастве, повысив общий процент "буддейскости".

----------


## Ондрий

> Так вы просто изволили стебаться! Ишь ты, "придерживайтесь темы"! Это не наивное заявление, если хотите знать. Это заявление для таких умников, как вы... Чтобы вам стало легче жить. Вам дали индульгенцию.


"Такие как мы" (кто это такие кстати?) не нуждаются ни в чьих заявлениях. А что касается данного, то тут вам свое мнение описывать не буду, вы же Гуру, а не я.

----------


## Нико

> "Такие как мы" (кто это такие кстати?) не нуждаются ни в чьих заявлениях. А что касается данного, то тут вам свое мнение описывать не буду, вы же Гуру, а не я.


"Такие как вы" -- сторонники Индры. И не надо меня разводить. Я не Гуру, я просто нервно курю в сторонке. Вам помогает Далай-лама своими заявлениями, а вы этого не цените.

----------


## Ондрий

> "Такие как вы" -- сторонники Индры. И не надо меня разводить. Я не Гуру, я просто нервно курю в сторонке. Вам помогает Далай-лама своими заявлениями, а вы этого не цените.


Простите, но чем же он "мне" помог? Трюизмами известными еще в древней греции? Вам просто поспорить хочется невзирая на суть любой обсуждаемой темы? Так вы сразу скажите, я вам сделаю тему в Разговорном.

----------


## Нико

> Простите, но чем же он "мне" помог? Трюизмами известными еще в древней греции? Вам просто поспорить хочется невзирая на суть любой обсуждаемой темы? Так вы сразу скажите, я вам сделаю тему в Разговорном.


Так идите в древнюю Грецию, либо не создавайте таких тем).

----------


## Ондрий

ну я же вас не посылаю никуда.. 
Ок. в сл. раз буду писать 18+ и запрещено для чтения Nikobobrsaparivara

----------


## Нико

> ну я же вас не посылаю никуда.. 
> Ок. в сл. раз буду писать 18+ и запрещено для чтения Nikobobrsaparivara


Ээээ. А зачем надо было тему создавать из заявления, если это "трюизм"? Смысл какой? Ведь вы же знаете, что я не могу пройти мимо тем про Далай-ламу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Просто полная луна!


полнолуние завтра

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Способность к познанию человеку даётся не маха-атманом, а его собственной природой. Rang gi ngo bo.


а в чем разница?

----------


## Кузьмич

> полнолуние завтра


И, тем не менее, она уже замечательно кругла!

----------

Альбина (31.07.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И, тем не менее, она уже замечательно кругла!


Завтра, кстати, довольно редкое событие - второе полнолуние в месяц (голубая луна)

----------

Кузьмич (31.07.2015), Ридонлиев (31.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Завтра, кстати, довольно редкое событие - второе полнолуние в месяц (голубая луна)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 


кто о чем... )))

----------

Нико (31.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> а в чем разница?


Разница в том, что rang gi ngo bo -- это не атман!!!)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> rang gi ngo bo -- это не атман!!!)))


А все же, в чем разница? )))

----------


## Нико

> А все же, в чем разница? )))


А разница в том, что это просто свойства объекта. Опровергаемые абсолютным анализом. И подтверждаемые относительным. То есть это не истина-для-арьев. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А разница в том, что это просто свойства объекта. Опровергаемые абсолютным анализом. И подтверждаемые относительным. То есть это не истина-для-арьев. )


Как же в таком случае эта собственная природа (Rang gi ngo bo) может давать человеку способность к познанию?
Разве неабсолютное может познавать абсолютное?

----------


## Нико

> Как же в таком случае эта собственная природа (Rang gi ngo bo) может давать человеку способность к познанию?
> Разве неабсолютное может познавать абсолютное?


Да. Не-кошка может познать кошку. )))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да. Не-кошка может познать кошку. )))))


Вот читаешь тебя и понимаешь наглядно, насколько прав был Орлов в недавней цитате про тщету рационального.

----------


## Нико

> Вот читаешь тебя и понимаешь наглядно, насколько прав был Орлов в недавней цитате про тщету рационального.


Фигняя.

----------


## Альбина

> Зачем любить себя и других, Альбина?
> 
> 
> Кем дается?
> 
> 
> А почему вы мои вопросы воспринимаете именно как шпильки? 
> Мы с вами начали с того, что буддизм не религия. Мне действительно интересно, что остается от буддизма после исключения из него всех религиозных атрибутов. Ок, помимо нирваны это еще и карма и перерождения. Убираем все это и что получаем на выходе? Жизнь как путь из одного места в могилу, а буддизм как психотехника? Не более чем способ себя развлечь на этом незатейливом пути? Кстати, психотехники есть и поинтереснее)) А для избавления от страданий можно и золофт попить.


Оль,я отвечу попозже -ок?Там такая фишка-если никаких внутри желаний нет-всех любить приходится -и себя и того брата..))))Шакьямуни гениален..)Путь то кстати затейливый...Проблематично сейчас писать просто много...Буддизм -религия? ....Думаю ,все-таки больше, чем религия.

----------


## Альбина

> И, тем не менее, она уже замечательно кругла!


Почему вместе с Луной еще и голова округляется,я вот никак не пойму...)

----------


## Neroli

> Стоит любить людей, потому, что это приятно, и, возможно, кратковременно. Вот у меня плохо получается, если честно


Вот да. Многие утверждают, что людей любить - это хорошо и при этом признаются, что сами не умеют. Так откуда они знают? Уж не конформизм ли это? 





> Я думаю, это изначальное свойство Ума. Ведь никто не дает сердце или, прости господи, печень.


А вот тут интересно. Печень и сердце у людей более менее одинаковые (можно даже пересаживать туда сюда порой). А вот Ум разный. И фиг кому пересадишь)) 
Т.е. как-будто действительно по разному дается. Но кем?

----------

Шавырин (31.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Завтра, кстати, довольно редкое событие - второе полнолуние в месяц (голубая луна)


Думаю, че это, вроде полнолуние сегодня, а я совсем спокойная какая-то. А оно вот оно че. В этом месяце меня уже отколбасило.

----------

Сергей Хос (31.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Как же в таком случае эта собственная природа (Rang gi ngo bo) может давать человеку способность к познанию?
> Разве неабсолютное может познавать абсолютное?


А давайте обсудим, что значит "познавать/познать"?
Ну и чтобы два раза не вставать, каков критерий, что что-то действительно "познано"!

зы: Сергей, хотите я вам расскажу,по каким признакам можно узнать, что вы скоро станете Гуру?

----------


## Neroli

> Почему вместе с Луной еще и голова округляется,я вот никак не пойму...)


Потому что в тыкву превращается))

----------

Сергей Хос (31.07.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А давайте обсудим, что значит "познавать/познать"?
> Ну и чтобы два раза не вставать, каков критерий, что что-то действительно "познано"!


По Дхармакирти, познание - это "достижение объекта". Таков же и критерий.




> зы: Сергей, хотите я вам расскажу,по каким признакам можно узнать, что вы скоро станете Гуру?


нет, не хочу

----------

Альбина (31.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> По Дхармакирти, познание - это "достижение объекта". Таков же и критерий.


И что, как по-вашему, стало понятнее?





> нет, не хочу


 :Frown:  блин, надо было не спрашивая говорить. 
когда же я поумнею?

----------

Сергей Хос (31.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> По Дхармакирти, познание - это "достижение объекта". Таков же и критерий.


Дык, это даже в Библии так!  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (03.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И что, как по-вашему, стало понятнее?


Ваш вопрос "что значит "познавать/познать" сводится к определению объекта познания.
Это можно объяснить на примере часов (я когда-то уже приводил этот пример).
Представьте, что в руки человеку, который не имеет никакого представления о часах и времени попали часы. Детально рассмотрев их устройство он может понять, как механизм шестеренок приводит в движение стрелки, передавая им энергию пружины. Таким образом этот человек как-бы воспроизведет устройство часов в своем уме. Фактически это означает, что он продумает в себе те же мысли, которые имел мастер, создавший часы. То, что таким образом познано - это идея часов ("общее" часов, их "саманья"), поскольку на основе такого понимания можно в дальнейшем создать разные часы, а не только такие, которые были познаны.
Вот этот процесс в философии Дхармакирти и называется "достижением объекта", или достоверным познанием. Объект в данном случае - часы.
А задумавшись о назначении этого объекта (то есть о намерении часовщика) можно прийти к пониманию идеи времени, хотя это уже гораздо сложнее.

Если перенести данную аналогию на мир в целом. можно сказать, что естественно-научное аналитическое рассмотрение природы подобно изучению часов.
Дальнейшей мыслью по завершении такого анализа будет вопрос о "часовщике" и его замысле, и это уже относится к категории духовно-религиозных вопросов. Но и здесь есть свой объект и своя достоверность, просто методы исследования находятся за пределами постигаемого органами чувств и связанного с ними рассудочного дискурса.

----------

Neroli (31.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Если саманья- это познание, то для этого нужен мозг- углерод- земля- цикл кребса. Ибо саманья= обобщение символом= экономия глюкозы- что-бы каждый раз не узнавать- то что видел раньше и не тратиться- мозг приспособился сравнивать ранее виденное с символом- и на этом успокаиваться (узнавать). Материализм однако- фу!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вот да. Многие утверждают, что людей любить - это хорошо и при этом признаются, что сами не умеют. Так откуда они знают? Уж не конформизм ли это?


Говорю только за себя. Не "сам не умею", а "плохо получается". Чувствуете разницу?





> А вот тут интересно. Печень и сердце у людей более менее одинаковые (можно даже пересаживать туда сюда порой). А вот Ум разный. И фиг кому пересадишь)) 
> Т.е. как-будто действительно по разному дается. Но кем?


Ну, не факт, что разный. Ум, с большой буквы... Но почему дается кем-то??

----------


## Neroli

> Говорю только за себя. Не "сам не умею", а "плохо получается". Чувствуете разницу?


Не особо))




> Ну, не факт, что разный. Ум, с большой буквы... Но почему дается кем-то??


А Вы помните такое, чтобы сами его брали?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не особо))


"Не особо" - все-таки не "Нет"...
 Получается иногда, недолго и приятно... (Это не только то, о чем надо сразу подумать :Smilie: ).




> А Вы помните такое, чтобы сами его брали?


Именно, что нет. Потому и недоумеваю: с чего бы его кто-либо дал? Это же Ваш вопрос - кем дается...

----------

Нико (31.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Именно, что нет. Потому и недоумеваю: с чего бы его кто-либо дал? Это же Ваш вопрос - кем дается...


Там вообще сложный вопрос. Мало того, что кем-то дан, так еще и дан с определенной целью. 
Я вот тоже не помню где взяла свои Мозги и зачем. Альбина намекнула, что знает, но потом затаилась и молчит. Кузьмич, вы не Альбина случайно?

----------


## Нико

> Там вообще сложный вопрос. Мало того, что кем-то дан, так еще и дан с определенной целью. 
> Я вот тоже не помню где взяла свои Мозги и зачем. Альбина намекнула, что знает, но потом затаилась и молчит. Кузьмич, вы не Альбина случайно?


Вот интересно... Почему идёт такая дискриминация.... Мы все тут пишем полную фигню, но бьют почему-то только меня...

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post718090

----------


## Neroli

> Вот интересно... Почему идёт такая дискриминация.... Мы все тут пишем полную фигню, но бьют почему-то только меня...


Потому что, Майя, ты почти Лама и женщина-философ. С тебя спрос больше))
А я обычная дурочка))

----------


## Нико

> Потому что, Майя, ты почти Лама и женщина-философ. С тебя спрос больше))
> А я обычная дурочка))


Не... Тебя занесли в категорию "прекрасных женщин", а меня -- нет. Всю ночь буду 
страдать смеяться и жечь тряпки).

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вот интересно... Почему идёт такая дискриминация.... Мы все тут пишем полную фигню, но бьют почему-то только меня...
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post718090


Разную фигню пишем...

----------


## Нико

> Разную фигню пишем...


Чья фигня качественнее? 

Ей-богу, обижусь и пойду практиковать Ваджрасаттву, раз больше ничего никто не посоветовал.(

----------


## Кузьмич

> Там вообще сложный вопрос. Мало того, что кем-то дан, так еще и дан с определенной целью. 
> Я вот тоже не помню где взяла свои Мозги и зачем. Альбина намекнула, что знает, но потом затаилась и молчит. Кузьмич, вы не Альбина случайно?


Возможно, в одной из прошлых жизней я был Альбиной, которая сейчас постит на форуме. Но, случайно, уверенности нет.
Так с чего же - дан?!
 Было, есть, и будет, без всяких даваний. "Давание" не настолько важно, как кажется  :Big Grin: .

...И разговор не о "Мозгах". Да?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Чья фигня качественнее?


Какой буржуазный подход к фигне!
И у Петросяна, и у Задорнова, и у Жванецкого - качественно. Просто ориентировано на разных подводимых. 




> Ей-богу, обижусь и пойду практиковать Ваджрасаттву, раз больше ничего никто не посоветовал.(


Изменю любимому форуму с Ваджрасаттвой, пусть знает, козел, как не ценить меня!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (01.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Какой буржуазный подход к фигне!
> И у Петросяна, и у Задорнова, и у Жванецкого - качественно. Просто ориентировано на разных подводимых. 
> 
> 
> Изменю любимому форуму с Ваджрасаттвой, пусть знает, козел, как не ценить меня!


Только мы флудим: не отклоняться от темы. Итак, Далай-лама сделал эпохальное заявление о ненужности религий...

----------


## Neroli

> Чья фигня качественнее?


Ты сейчас призналась, что все что ты писала про Будд, Бодхисаттв, ЕСДЛ и Дзогчен - была фигня. 
Май, не делай так. Не падай ниже, чем мы с Кузьмичом. Айда к нам разбираться откуда у Кузьмича печень.  :Big Grin: 




> Ей-богу, обижусь и пойду практиковать Ваджрасаттву, раз больше ничего никто не посоветовал.(


Манджушри бы еще.

----------


## Нико

> Ты сейчас призналась, что все что ты писала про Будд, Бодхисаттв, ЕСДЛ и Дзогчен - была фигня. 
> Май, не делай так. Не падай ниже, чем мы с Кузьмичом. Айда к нам разбираться откуда у Кузьмича печень.


ྻНет. Всё, что писала про это -- была полная правда. Я с полным почтением отношусь к линиям передач Дзогчен, а ЕСДЛ почитаю как Авалокитешвару.

Но иногда меня зацикливает на мелких шутках, не относящихся к таким вещам....




> Манджушри бы еще.


О да.

----------


## Альбина

> ྻНет. Всё, что писала про это -- была полная правда. Я с полным почтением отношусь к линиям передач Дзогчен, а ЕСДЛ почитаю как Авалокитешвару.
> 
> Но иногда меня зацикливает на мелких шутках, не относящихся к таким вещам....
> 
> 
> 
> О да.


Нико!.Это Вам.Непроизвольно......

----------


## Нико

> Нико!.Это Вам.Непроизвольно......


СПАСИБО!!!! Я ж говорю, что "свои" "своих" понимают :Kiss:

----------

Альбина (01.08.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Статья 2х летней давности, но "Что сам не видел, то и не боян" (С)
> 
> «Все мировые религии, придавая особое значение любви, состраданию,терпению, терпимости и прощению, могут способствовать развитию духовных ценностей, и делают это. Но сегодня мировая реальность такова, что привязывание этики к религии более не имеет смысла. Поэтому я всё больше убеждаюсь в том, что пришло время найти способ в вопросах духовности и этики обходиться без религий вообще», - эти слова Далай Лама написал на своей странице в Facebook.
> 
> http://sivator.com/628-dalay-lama-sd...i-religiy.html


Такие слова мог сказать только очень мудрый.

----------

Мария Дролма (02.08.2015), Нико (01.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.08.2015), Фил (03.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> По Дхармакирти, познание - это "достижение объекта". Таков же и критерий.


А он не сказал, что такое "достижение", "объект" и "достижение объекта"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А он не сказал?


сказал

----------

Нико (03.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> сказал


С вас цитата)))

----------


## Фил

> сказал


И что он подразумевал под "объект", "достижение" и "достижение объекта"?

----------


## Нико

> И что он подразумевал под "объект", "достижение" и "достижение объекта"?


Я думаю, здесь всё гораздо примитивнее, Фил. "Объект" -- это "воспринимаемое умом". "Достижение" -- это восприятие объекта, который синонимичен "существующему". Т.е. это не восприятие падающих волосков при катаракте, сына бесплодной женщины, рогов зайца и т.д. )))) Это восприятие условно существующего. Ни о чём другом, загадочном, Дхармакирти не говорил))).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2015), Дубинин (03.08.2015), Фил (03.08.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Зачем любить себя и других, Альбина?
> 
> 
> Кем дается?
> 
> 
> А почему вы мои вопросы воспринимаете именно как шпильки? 
> Мы с вами начали с того, что буддизм не религия. Мне действительно интересно, что остается от буддизма после исключения из него всех религиозных атрибутов. Ок, помимо нирваны это еще и карма и перерождения. Убираем все это и что получаем на выходе? Жизнь как путь из одного места в могилу, а буддизм как психотехника? Не более чем способ себя развлечь на этом незатейливом пути? Кстати, психотехники есть и поинтереснее)) А для избавления от страданий можно и золофт попить.



Оль . Вы там еще не уснули?))  Вопрос еще стоит остро ?)))   Меня простуда просто подкосила на выходные -и глаз воспалился - не могла смотреть долго в монитор .

А не спеть ли мне песню- о любви? :Smilie:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ну так вот…)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Так выходит, что все что вокруг к этой любви стремится. Это такая путеводная зведа. И познавательная функция здесь совсем рядом стоит. Ну ,иначе, как понять - чего любить .)) Только на основе любви происходят все созидательные процессы, творчество,  и т.д.  Да вообще-любая деятельность .... По мне -это более широкое понятие,  чем просто "любовь" в привычном контексте . Возможно такого понятия нет в русском языке .. Хотя, нет , Пожалуй, есть близкое  -вот ....."душа"..... и все от него производные .  "Вкладывать душу" ,"великодушие",  и т.д. 

Вообщем….) Можно постигать  пустоту , покрывать своими башмаками весь земной шар, да хоть стать всей вселенной, богом , осознавая свое одиночество   или, наоборот-стирать себя с лица земли , растворяться в "шуме дождя ", к примеру  ))   Но это только ворота … в любовь. 

Поэтому на вопрос
 - зачем любить себя и других?
 - потому что-нет другого пути.
 Вы сами того не зная , заточены на этот путь .
 Поздравляю……)))

Ну и вот - выходит что на вопрос 
-кем Вам выдан Вам пытливый ум
- созидательной  хренью какой-то …..  .)))
 Ищите в буддизме ответ - там все есть .)))

-----------------
К вопросу -" буддизм -религия ли или философия". Кому как . И в этом вся его прелесть .  В зависимости от потребности можно использовать его  так или иначе.  Я до сих пор убеждена, что усилия ЕСДЛ на интеграцию буддизма в   разные  культуры   приносит положительный результат . Все -таки мы живем в век доступного огромного информационного пространства.  Это архиважное условие  устройства современного  социума . Поэтому еще раз -спасибо Далай- Ламе. Чего бы он там не говорил …….)
----------------
Все начинается и заканчивается любовью. И ваше рождение … и  окончательное освобождение.

Вот, смотрите, Оль. Даже книга "Посыпание Будды пеплом" заканчивается любовью…)))     http://kwanumzen.ru/texts/seung_sahn/113/114.html

"Однажды вечером после Дхармовой беседы вКембриджском Дзен Центре ученик подошел кСон Саиспросил: «Что такое любовь?»
Сон Саответил: «Яспрашиваю, что такое любовь?»
Ученик молчал.
Сон Сасказал: «Это любовь».
Ученик все еще молчал.
Сон Сасказал: «Выспрашиваете меня, яотвечаю вам. Это любовь»."



А это Вам . :Smilie:

----------

АртёмМ (04.08.2015), Нико (03.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Оль . Вы там еще не уснули?))  Вопрос еще стоит остро ?)))   Меня простуда просто подкосила на выходные -и глаз воспалился - не могла смотреть долго в монитор .
> 
> А не спеть ли мне песню- о любви?
> 
> Ну так вот…)  Так выходит, что все что вокруг к этой любви стремится. Это такая путеводная зведа. И познавательная функция здесь совсем рядом стоит. Ну ,иначе, как понять - чего любить .)) Только на основе любви происходят все созидательные процессы, творчество,  и т.д.  Да вообще-любая деятельность .... По мне -это более широкое понятие,  чем просто "любовь" в привычном контексте . Возможно такого понятия нет в русском языке .. Хотя, нет , Пожалуй, есть близкое  -вот ....."душа"..... и все от него производные .  "Вкладывать душу" ,"великодушие",  и т.д. 
> 
> Вообщем….) Можно постигать  пустоту , покрывать своими шагами весь земной шар, да хоть стать всей вселенной, богом , осознавая свое одиночество   или, наоборот-стирать себя с лица земли , растворяться в "шуме дождя ", к примеру  ))   Но это только ворота … в любовь. 
> 
> Поэтому на вопрос
> ...


Альбина. на ВСЕХ цветов может не хватить).

----------


## Альбина

> Альбина. на ВСЕХ цветов может не хватить).


Да это я за мужской пол дыры затыкаю.  Пока так. А там ,надеюсь, они меня освободят. :Smilie:

----------

Нико (04.08.2015)

----------


## Olle

> надеюсь, они меня освободят.


Хорошее слово - освобождение.

----------


## АнтонБорисович

Этика разная бывает. Этика личная, этика внутрисемейная, этика внутри сообщества, этика государства. Этику государства к религии привязывать нельзя точно. Тем более в наше время.

----------


## Селя

> Представьте мир без религии. Представьте: не было террористов-самоубийц, взрывов 11 сентября в Нью-Йорке, взрывов 7 июля в Лондоне, Крестовых походов, охоты на ведьм, «порохового заговора» , раздела Индии, израильско-палестинских войн, истребления сербов, хорватов, мусульман; преследования евреев за «христоубийство» , североирландского «конфликта» , «убийств чести» , нет облаченных в сверкающие костюмы, трясущих гривами телевизионных евангелистов, опустошающих карманы доверчивых простаков («Отдайте все до нитки в угоду Господу») . Представьте: не было взрывающих древние статуи талибов, публичного отрубания голов богохульникам, кнутов, полосующих женскую плоть за то, что узкая ее полоска приоткрылась чужому взгляду.

----------


## Юй Кан

Зачем пытаться представлять себе идеальный утопический мир (рай земной, да?), если чуть шагнёшь за порог -- окажешься в реальной жёсткой сансаре, основанной на насилии, страдании и неудовлетворённости?
А путь полного освобождения от насилия, страдания и неудовлетворённости проложен и указан Буддой.
При этом вера (вначале -- даже и слепая, основывающаяся на полном доверии сказанному Буддой, ещё до обретения личного опыта) является одним из важнейших факторов следования Дхамме и достижения ниббаны. О такой вере говорится в суттах.
Следовательно, убрав из буддизма веру и тем самым урезав его, получим уже не Дхамму, а что-то другое... А оно вам/нам надо? : )

----------


## АнтонБорисович

Я бы сказал так. 
Религия - это попытка ответить на вопрос, что будет после смерти, что будет после смерти. А если после ничего нет (вечный сон без сновидений) как это говорит атеизм-материализм, то зачем тогда жить если жизнь по-любому полна страданий (если конкретный индивид этого не понимает, можно пожелать ему счастья, но боюсь рано или поздно жизнь заставит задуматься на эту тему). Именно этот вопрос приводит человека к подлинному интересу к религии. Но у религий (особенно авраамических) есть минусы - догматичность, завязанность на конкретную конфессию, невозможность доказать, все богословские подводится под то чтобы доказать истинность своей религии и пр. В особо запущенных случаех переходит в царебожие или исламский джихад или еще какую архидичь.
Но вообще говоря вопросом посмертного бытия должна заниматься наука (как и вопросом "есть ли жизнь на Марсе") И кое-где даже занимается. Приборы для измерения ауры человека и пр. Где-то даже доказано было, что душа, ну то есть тонкоматериальная часть души весит 21 г. Но надо бы двигаться дальше. 
Астрал он и в православии астрал. Даже по каноническим тру-православным представлениям душа умершего в течение первых трех дней совершает астральное путешествие (упаси вас трансцедентный космический абсолют сказать такое слово в разговоре с тру-православным, но по сути это так) по местам где она жила на земле. Но ведь наука могла бы двинуться дальше. Но внутри науки такое выпихивается в область песвдонаучного, ненаучного и тп.
Сейчас пошла вдруг мода на атеизм. Невзоров, Варламов, Вассерман, Панчин, многочисленные популяризаторы науки и пр. Их приглашают на Спас в программу "Не Верю". Но там они выглядят мальчиками для битья. Да порой задают правильные тезисы, но в целом позиция их слабая. А вот Павла Глобу или Зараева или буддистов, кришнаитов я там не видел. Один раз был т.н. славянский волхв, но как-то он уж совсем там небедительно выглядел. Самых весомых тезисов с которыми и я (не будучи родновером мог бы согласиться) в защиту своей веры он не сказал.

----------


## Росиник

> Я бы сказал так. 
> Религия - это попытка ответить на вопрос, что будет после смерти, что будет после смерти. А если после ничего нет (вечный сон без сновидений) как это говорит атеизм-материализм, то зачем тогда жить если жизнь по-любому полна страданий (если конкретный индивид этого не понимает, можно пожелать ему счастья, но боюсь рано или поздно жизнь заставит задуматься на эту тему). Именно этот вопрос приводит человека к подлинному интересу к религии


Здравствуйте.
Что значит подлинный интерес к религии? Есть и не подлинный?
Большинство "верующих" - это просто трусы. Хватаются за любую соломинку, костыль. Очень больно понимать - что после смерти ничего нет.  То, чем ты был здесь, не будет тем там. Да и то, что есть здесь - это просто проекция, кармический наложенный оттиск, отпечаток на песке.  Морская волна смоет - и нет ничего. 
Все эти свечки покойникам за упокой, фотографии на могилах, мысли о том что  на том свете я повстречаю, например, своих любимых родителей или других близких людей, с кем произошла болезненная утрата, расставание  - это всё утешение. Но людям это важно.  
И ещё рабам очень хорошо обещать царствие небесное, загробное. Но для этого нужно потерпеть на этом свете, быть примерным послушным рабом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2020)

----------


## Алсу

Если бы это было в первый раз, он все время нес чушь а потом долго все обсуждают, только потому что коллективно решили, что у человека есть статус.

----------


## АнтонБорисович

> Здравствуйте.
> Что значит подлинный интерес к религии? Есть и не подлинный?
> Большинство "верующих" - это просто трусы. Хватаются за любую соломинку, костыль. Очень больно понимать - что после смерти ничего нет.  То, чем ты был здесь, не будет тем там. Да и то, что есть здесь - это просто проекция, кармический наложенный оттиск, отпечаток на песке.  Морская волна смоет - и нет ничего. 
> Все эти свечки покойникам за упокой, фотографии на могилах, мысли о том что  на том свете я повстречаю, например, своих любимых родителей или других близких людей, с кем произошла болезненная утрата, расставание  - это всё утешение. Но людям это важно.  
> И ещё рабам очень хорошо обещать царствие небесное, загробное. Но для этого нужно потерпеть на этом свете, быть примерным послушным рабом.


Вопрос на самом деле не тривиальный, а архиэпохальный если хорошо задуматься. Живем один раз - потом суд или живем много-много раз - и потом надоест и захочется в нирвану? Вот кто ответит? А я уверен, что жизнь после смерти стопудово есть, но вопрос какова она. И именно этот вопрос должен быть широко задан. 
Это проклятый вопрос (используя выражение Бердяевых, Соловьевых, Булгаковых и тп). На который не получилось достаточно убедительно ответить ни у буддистов, ни у теософов-эзотериков, ни у христиан, ни у атеистов-ученых. Жил-жил, жил-жил и умер, а что там с ним на том свете - пес его знает. 
В принципе, идея реинкарнации согласно карме соотвтетствует закону сохранения энергии. Но с другой стороны современный православный скажет что закон сохранения энергии это вещь применимая к сугубо материальному миру, а там где Бог властвует там законы физики не действуют. Ведь Бог это бог в его понимании это не то что в буддийском понимании дэвов, и даже не то, что бог в индуистском понимании (что есть некий верховный бог, а остальные его аватары). Там бог - это примерно как Ади-будда, но правда Будда не равно Бог. 
Я и не только я готов потроллить тру-христиан, что они (ну то есть не они, а ветхозаветные еврейские богословы) подтягивали свое родовое язычество (а такое язычество было у всякого народа) под зороастризм (Клим Жуков не даст соврать, да и без него можно было бы прийти к этому) и в упорном своем желании подтянуть получили христианство. Но правда, почему-то зороастризму меньше повезло, чем христианству.

----------


## Селя

Руссо, например, отнюдь не был против религии. У него есть аналогия с лекарством, которое тоже яд (например, опиум (отсюда выражение "Религия - опиум народа", то есть если сильно болит, то можно в больнице обезболить опиумом после операции (после операций с выворотом суставов врачи в реанимации ставят по дозе чистейшего опиума в день в течение трех дней - привыкания это не вызовет, т.к. препарат очищен; а более трех доз нельзя), а в других случаях это опасно)), но в малых дозах иногда жизненно необходимо:




> Религия - это опиум для души; она бодрит, оживляет и поддерживает, когда принимается помалу; в слишком сильных дозах усыпляет, или приводит к безумию, или убивает.


Еще говорят, что атеизм - это тонкий лёд: один человек пройдет по нему, а целый народ ухнет в бездну.

Ситуация с буддийскими медитациями более интересна: культивировать ум могут и атеисты, или более продуктивно это получится у агностиков. Вот, например, один из четырех всадников Нового атеизма Сэм Харрис, практик медитации южного буддизма, написал книгу "Пробуждение: Руководство по духовности без религии".


Да и, как я понимаю, Дхамма - это не Религия. Дхамма Будды - это Закон как надо жить. Оптимально жить, проходя по благородному восьмеричному пути.

----------


## Селя

Религия - это с латыни, кажется, "связь". А какая связь с высшими силами в буддизме (не в народном буддизме)? Вы просто очищаете ум от загрязнений и всё. И без разницы - верите ли вы в бесконечность сознания или вы - атеист. Никто не запрещает Вам очищаться от страстей. Потому что цель этой практики очищения - оптимальная жизнь без неудовлетворенности. К тому же в ходе практики Вы приходите к пониманию того, что личность - это только лингвистическая конструкция, на которую навешаны явления. Об этом же и атеисты говорят (см. например, у Рассела).

И если Вы пришли к пониманию того, что личности нет, то для Вас более не имеет значения вопрос о продолжении существования после смерти, потому что личности, для которой это важно, нет и не было ее никогда, а есть только груда совокупностей. Мозгу, видите ли, удобнее работать, когда он строит конструкцию личности, объединяя разные события, связанные с этой грудой совокупностей, в одну цепь. Боль эта груда чувствует, но эта боль не должна быть привязана к конструкции личности. 

Как нет Франции, говорит Рассел, а есть лингвистическая конструкция "Франция", которой мы для удобства обозначаем клочок земли. Можно нанести повреждения этому клочку земли со всеми сараями, выстроенными на нем. Но если житель этого клочка земли понимает, что "Франция" - только слово, то у него не будет неудовлетворенности от этого факта поражения перед противником. 

Мы живем в мире иллюзий и ментальных конструкций, боясь, что они разрушатся. Но в реальности этого нет. Есть только одна реальность - ниббана. Все остальные дхаммы - это фикция, возникающая взаимозависимо друг с другом. Если это понять, пропадает боязнь за нестабильность нашего виртуального мира.


Попробуйте сами:
когда Вы думаете о жизни, то тяжело, чувствуется неудовлетворенность. А какая радость начинает ощущаться, когда Вы сбросили с себя этот тяжкий мешок "личность" и Вам стало все равно - умрете Вы сейчас через минуту или нет. Вас более не интересует этот вопрос дальнейшего существования. Будто нес мешок картошки километр и поставил его на земли. Резкое облегчение. "Говорите, смерть?" - "А мне всё равно, я об этом не задумываюсь". Let it be! Делаем только то, что подразумевает наш путь, и будь что будет. Название книги The Way IT IS" перевожу для себя именно так - Путь "Это есть". Это наш путь, мы им идем. Путь "Это есть" - когда явления происходят, но без опоры на личность. 

Весна приходит и трава растет сама собой.

----------

Алик (10.09.2020)

----------


## Aion

> Что значит подлинный интерес к религии?


Практика.




> Большинство "верующих" - это просто трусы.


Что значит просто трусы? Есть и не просто трусы?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

